# My First Grow



## Mysterious (May 31, 2006)

This was my very first time. These are not high quality seeds. The seeds came out of some very decent mids. The one plant was started way before the other plants. I am using one 150 watt HPS lamp, a 60 watt flourescent and two 30 watt "Blue" flourescent bulbs. The tall plant has been flowering for 2 weeks and has these 3/4 inch long milky white hairs. The Hydro plants are kinda missing out on a lot of light because of the tall plant. The Tall Plant is right next to my hydro setup.  You dont really get that from the pictures.  Im gonna bloom the tall plant for 4 more weeks.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 31, 2006)

Lookin' good man


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

hey Mysterious nice to meet ya....plants are lookin good


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 1, 2006)

i only posted my pictures on here after looking at your pictures.  When I pull my Tall plant out for harvest, im going to pull out the hydro plants, and start 4 out of my 5 orange crush seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 1, 2006)

*Whats up Mysterious. Welcome to MP. I moved this thread over to the grow journal section. Your plants are looking good. *


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 1, 2006)

Wait till i show you guys some pictures of the mushrooms i plan on getting from a local cow farm!  Last year my friend picked a little less than half a trash bag full of shrooms.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 1, 2006)

I think this is a better picture of my set up.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 1, 2006)

Heres a pic of the flowers that have bloomed after 2 weks in flowering cycle.  There about the size of the big Shooter marble (The big marble when you buy marbles) and they have all these white hairs coming off of them.  They look beautiful.  Im gonna flower for another 4 weeks.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 1, 2006)

If i get too close with my camera it gets a little blurry.


----------



## Insane (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Mysterious. I can't view those last 3 pics, somethin about a direct link error, anyhow those plants in the previous pics are lookin nice and healthy, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 1, 2006)

These pictures should work .


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 1, 2006)

nice and healthy!!!keep it up...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

looking great    happy growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Looking good. Can't wait to see them all grown up and frosty.  *


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are some new pictures.  All the pictures were taken today at 4 weeks and 2 days into the 8 week flower cycle.  What should i try next? i think im gonna go with the lowryder x blueberry cross from g13shop.  
  Got any good sites for Lowryder crosses?


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 6, 2006)

hey guys whats up im now father into im a lil disapointed with how the buds look not seeming like its producing much  any tips


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

give it some time.....those ladies are gonna fatten up ....looking good


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep, and don't live and die by that rule of 8 weeks. It'll be ready when its ready. Patience.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 6, 2006)

would it help any if i turn the time to say something like 10 on and 14 off or is that more harmful than helpful?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Do not mess with your lighting schedule during flower. IMHO.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres pics from today june 07 today marks my 3rd week into flowering. This is just midz or some of u might call regs but it looks good. Im a lil dissapointed cuz the plant doesnt produce big buds like most other peoples on the fourm  lol but im still happy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> Heres pics from today june 07 today marks my 3rd week into flowering. This is just midz or some of u might call regs but it looks good. Im a lil dissapointed cuz the plant doesnt produce big buds like most other peoples on the fourm  lol but im still happy


*Whats up Mysterious. Give it sometime at 3 weeks into flower they are not much to look at. Over the next few weeks you will see a big change in your ladies you just watch.  *


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks alot man im glad to get some relife. I wanan grow high quality like u and other posters. Im gonna order seeds just wanna get a fast shippin company got any suggestions? Ill post more pics as we go on what week do ur buds choose to fatten up?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> thanks alot man im glad to get some relife. I wanan grow high quality like u and other posters. Im gonna order seeds just wanna get a fast shippin company got any suggestions? Ill post more pics as we go on what week do ur buds choose to fatten up?


*Try www.seedboutique.com Nirvana seeds are $15 a pack you cant go wrong. Buds usually start to really fatten up the last 2 or 3 weeks of flower. I have seen some really great bagseed grows so just be patient and they will grow for ya.  *


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 7, 2006)

how do these look Breeder : Nirvana Seeds Standard 

KC33 x Master Kush
Flowering Time : 56 
Environment : GreenHouse 
Origin : Holland 
Seeds Per Pack : 10 

The original KC ,but crossed with a master kush male,for in and outdoor, a distinctive herbal smell,cool smoke,long lasting high.outdoor,ready end of september,indoor ready in 8 weeks.


also i sall some one had said u get a free pack of seeds is this true and also whats the shipping charge


----------



## Insane (Jun 7, 2006)

Those plants are lookin nice and happy&healthy, keep up the good work and in a coulpe more weeks they'll really be packin on the bud!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 10, 2006)

plamt looks good still not huge buds but look 2 be addint very small amount will post pooks soon


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> so just be patient and they will grow for ya.


Truer words have never been spoken.

Most of the mistakes and injuries to MJ happen when "Fast" is involved.

People try to speed up their growth by adding a little more nutrients.

They want to have a faster crop so they try anything they read instead of also using common sense.

Pests, bacteria, mold and fungus happen very quickly.

The best grow to have is a nice steady, slow changes over many days type grow. If it seems boring and the plants are beautiful, you're probably doing it right. When MJ is in full vegetative growth, it can typically grow at a rate of over an inch per/day. That's cool if you wait a week to look at them, but when you look at them 15 times a day, it'll look like they aren't moving much.

"so just be patient and they will grow for ya" is the best advice I've heard in quite some time.

Kudos to Bro Grunt!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 11, 2006)

Just an up date, after advice from TBG, and Stoney Bud , i can see my buds are really taking off now, thanks for the advice!!!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 11, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> Just an up date, after advice from TBG, and Stoney Bud , i can see my buds are really taking off now, thanks for the advice!!!!!


You're very welcome. A lot of people work their plants to death. Flushing, changing the nutes every other day, handling them too much.

If you leave them alone except for a little help, they will grow great all by themselves.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2006)

My free trail for the pic resizer ran out so i got a fidn another free on but man the buds on my plant have all grown to be about 1-2 inches long now. I will soon be starting my hydro masterkush grow journal as soon as they get here and i get them sprouted


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

beautiful plants man i can't wait to have a few goin like that keep up the good work and definitley keep us up to date and let us know how they finally end up i'm stoned


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

Good Growings man!!! vey nice plants your buds will be growing and you will be smoking in NO time lol!! keep ti up!!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

i'd love to see some pics man you gotta get another pic-resizer!


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

Well i finally got around to gettin some new pics. this is the same plant as before but now its been under my 430 watt HPS for about 4 weeks, this is a bag seed grow but be looking forward to my masterkush grow next.   the one plant that has no buds is a male, and i grew him nice and bushy with 4 60w flourescents.  With my new 430 watt im thinking about growing about 8-9 masterkush plants SOG style.  The last picture in the pictures is an old one of the top of the same plant, i tried to remove it but i cant, oh well.  Also, i harvested the top bud yesterday at 6 weeks i could not beleive how much of a head high i got i was stoned for like an hour and it was all head high no narcotic at all.  So im going to harvest the rest of the buds in 2 weeks.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

NIIIICE...man you can really see the buds on that third picture...you're gonna enjoy all that .....are you going to have multiple plants going?


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

im gonna toss the male and finish flowering (2 weeks) and then im gonna shut down the 430watt until i have about 8 masterkush's sprouted, then there all going under the 430.  I started this grow with a 150 watt hps(waste of time) i learned


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

here are a few more pics


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

lol i bet that lighter is just itching to flame up those buds great pictures! ! ! are those in a closet or a small space ...or do you have those out in an open room?


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

i got my grow going in a closet.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 28, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 28, 2006)

Verry nice grow mysterious, that 430 looks like it made alot of difference. What did ya pay for that light? In terms of the lowrider crosses i think the g13shop has the best, lowriderXskunk and lowriderXblueberry they got others too but I cant remember.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 28, 2006)

the Reflector was about 150, the bulb i bought was 100 and the powercord and ballast cost me about 180 and theres 7 percent sales tax on everything.  i also bought some rapid rooters and a few other things. When i walked out the bill was 475 or something.


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 1, 2006)

10 Days until harvest!


----------



## janice (Aug 31, 2006)

ur plants look amazing i wish mine would av turned out like that i like u was a first time grower but i didnt have a clue an they died i was grieving for a week urs look so happy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great Mysterious. Man i bet you can't wait to harvest those beauties. Great job on the grow man i hope you enjoy the harvest. Be sure to give us a weight and smoke report. *


----------

